# Fionn's Second Grooming



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Fionn is 7 months now and was back to the groomer today. So far he hasn't had any matts (fingers crossed.....) and the groomer said he has a beautiful coat and that it's in great shape. I wish I could take credit for that, but I can't. I do brush him, but not religiously every day. He's kind of a rough and tumble kind of guy....he does daily walks through the woods or swims in the lake, but he still loves being groomed! He doesn't fuss at all. He really is such an even tempered little guy....so loving and happy.... Here are a few pics.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

He is beautiful. Nice grooming. Keep brushing and combing so he stays good at it... blowing coat is coming soon.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

......I know....it's coming.....


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

He's very handsome! Love, love, love the eyebrows!!!! (My Jax has them)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Fionn's coat does look beautiful! Your Fionn and my Finn are very close in age. I just finished bathing my two. I feel like I have worked out for three hours at a gym! And Augie is so easy to bathe, dry and comb out! So....guess who? gives me the workout! And we are encountering some mats! Found a nasty one behind one of Finn's ears. Appreciate your guy's love of grooming - I am envious.  Augie wasn't always as easy as he is now, so I have hope!  Actually, Finn did lay on my lap today while I dried him - that is a first!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looks adorable..such pretty coloring! Bet those white paws are the first things that show the dirt!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fionn is beautiful!!!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Your Fionn looks so much like my Cooper I though it was Cooper`s pictures. So of course, I think he`s adorable. Does he have the white strip down his tail into his butt also.

Can anyone tell me when to expect the `blowing coat`phase. Tessa is 9 months and so far, nothing. Not looking forward to it because she hates being brushed.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Love, love, love his eyebrows!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks everyone....I do love this little guy. He does enjoy pampering and he's as good as gold when I bathe him ....and doesn't fuss when I blow him dry. I think he rather likes it!

And yes, he does have the white strip down his tail and butt......


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Tessa's Mommy said:


> Your Fionn looks so much like my Cooper I though it was Cooper`s pictures. So of course, I think he`s adorable. Does he have the white strip down his tail into his butt also.
> 
> Can anyone tell me when to expect the `blowing coat`phase. Tessa is 9 months and so far, nothing. Not looking forward to it because she hates being brushed.


Mats from hell!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tessa's mom ... blowing coat could start anytime from now and could last for 6 weeks, or many, many more. I thought I was on top of it, combed Tillie out thouroughly everyday from the day she came home, was SO on top of it... and then she turned 9 months old. she started getting these matts from HELL, HUGE, matted to the skin, I would spend over an hour grooming her, then a few hours later I would find MORE matts! She was starting to not like me! LOL Seriously, she would run the other way, not want to jump up on my chair, because she knew the COMB was waiting for her... so in order to preserve our relationship, my sanity, and my ability to care for my FAMILY (since I was grooming her for 3 hrs a DAY) I decided to have her shaved down. It was HARD to swallow at the moment and I didn't WANT to do it, I HAD to do it. after a few days I found I actually liked it! I could rub her whole body and when we went on vacation for a week and left her with my mom I didn't worry about her matting at all!!! THAT was awesome!  now she is all growing out and fluffy and I am actually considering cutting her down a bit...! LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie has a new boy friend! She thinks fionn is really cute and thinks they would make a sweet couple! She is going for the younger boys now.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! Did they do a trim or just pamper him?


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh love it and love his sweet looking eyes <3


----------

